# MOS Simulation



## fooddestroyer (Sep 29, 2004)

I am curently studying toward MOS certification and i wish to practice a simulation test at home.

Does anyone know of any good MOS simulation testing packages you can buy or even download or sit online for FREE?

Please let me know!!


----------



## squigglethecow (Dec 26, 2008)

I have not seen any good resources for that, but if anyone has I would love to see them as well. 

Best bet is to knock out an easier application first, like Outlook or PowerPoint. That will be a good primer for the Word, Excel and other tests.


----------

